# Burton AK Yeti Glove



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

Burton AK Yeti Glove - Men's from Backcountry.com

I was looking at these gloves and was wondering what other people thought. If anyone has them or knows someone who does are they worth the money? I want a shorter glove so I can put my jacket sleeve over my gloves and also want a glove that I can do things in as well rather than having to take off my gloves to grab anything. Any info or advice would be great. Currently I just have a pair of burton gloves


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Wow! $130 gloves. I never bought new gloves, I've always just used my $40 pair from Dick's. For that kind of money, they better keep your hands warm. And give them a fresh pine scent.


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

And they better be able to do Iron Man's repulsor blast.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

Vlaze said:


> And they better be able to do Iron Man's repulsor blast.


130$!!!!!!!!!1!1!1!!!!!!!!!!1!11!11!1!!!!!! damn they better pull effortless grabs for you


----------



## X1n54n3x (Sep 28, 2007)

130, they better give blowjobs on demand


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

X1n54n3x said:


> 130, they better give blowjobs on demand


Technically, it would be a hand job. Not quite as good. Especially if they have rubber grip...


----------

